# L-glutamine



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

Anyone else having good results with this? I have been taking it for 5 months for D and it seems to be helping a lot - I am taking nothing else except psyllium (20 years of it) and B vitamins.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

I taken some, it supposed to help heal the intestinal lining and if taken seperate from food can bulk up stools. It think it helped a little.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Didn't do a thing for me, good or bad.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Like most things, some people think it helps a lot, others find it doesn't do much.


----------



## b_veggie (Mar 6, 2008)

Which brand did you use? How did you take it? E.g, 3 times a day, 2 tbsps ??


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

b_veggie said:


> Which brand did you use? How did you take it? E.g, 3 times a day, 2 tbsps ??


This is the one that I take. Instruction on how take is in the link.http://www.holistichealthshoppe.com/index.php#22


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

I take one heaping teaspoon once a day without food.


----------



## MIRMAK (Sep 27, 2009)

Maybe it is not really related to the topic, but I would like to ask about how to take tablets form of l-glutamine. I bought Source Naturals L-Gutamine 500mg tablet form and currently taking 1 tablet in the morning. It is already third day for me, but I'm not sure that it is the best amount which I'm taking. Did anyone try to take tablets form? How do you take it?


----------



## MIRMAK (Sep 27, 2009)

Nobody tried l-glutamine in tabs or maybe had no success with it?


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Thanks for posting this, Patman. It gave me an idea. The link suggested taking it without food for D, and with food for general intestinal healing. I'm going to try the with food route.


----------



## Sarmiento80 (Dec 24, 2009)

Some years ago I tried L-glutamine caps for some weeks and I didnt help me. But `ve read several reports from people that it helped them. Maybe it works more for D, I have C.


----------

